# Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007



## The Driver (19. Februar 2007)

Also... ich mach mal den Anfang mit den Fängen vom Freitag und Sonntag!

Hallo Boardies,

hab am WE bei schönstem Wetter meine neue Spinn-Ausrüstung getestet! Meine neue Redarc und meine Catana Rute hab ich bestens eingeweiht.
Zum Start gabs am Freitag auf meinen bewährten Sölvkroken Zocker nen echt fetten Barsch (ca. 3Pfd.)! Hier das Pic:







Und gestern konnte ich an derselben Stelle noch einen nachlegen. Diesmal auf nen ProfiBlinker Attractor! Ohne Angstdrilling hätte ich den fast 4 Pfündigen Fisch nicht bekommen.






Beide Fische schwimmen wieder... hatten dicke Laichbäuche und sollen sich erstmal schön vermehren...


----------



## bazawe (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri zu den Superfischen

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Birger (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Super Barsche, in welcher Tiefe haben die gebissen?

Ich sag ja immer: wenn das Wasser klar ist, können Zocker eine echte Waffe sein.


----------



## fantazia (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

petri#6aber wozu wieder nen extra thread#c
haben doch den raubfischfänge thread wo du den fang auch schon gepostet hast.


----------



## The Driver (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

gab letztes jahr auch nen Barsch Thread. Finde das gar nicht schlecht...

Die Barsche bissen in 4-5m. Wasser war glockenklar und kalt. aber die sonne hat die dicken barsche am wochenende aktiviert!


----------



## fantazia (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

naja schlimm isses net.bloss dann haben wa bald für jeden fisch
und köder nen eigenen thread:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Und was ist, wenn man dann mehrere Fischarten zugleich fängt? :q   Multi-Post-Orgie ...

Wer ein bischen mehr schreiben und zeigen will, kann ja immer noch einen eigenen Fangberichtsthread machen, ist viel schöner.
Die xy-fänge sind ja eher als Kurznachrichten/Ticker gedacht. #6


----------



## Promachos (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hallo "Fahrer",

das sind wirklich zwei wunderschöne Fische. Dickes Petri dazu!
Leider ist bei uns die Raubfischzeit zunächst mal zu Ende; deswegen finde ich solche Fänge und Photos aus persönlichen Therapiegründen bzw. um die schlimmsten Entzugserscheinungen zu mildern besonders wichtig. 

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

@ the driver: Fettes Petri zu den beiden Prachtbarschen!


----------



## minden (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Seeehr schöne Moppel und ablaichen können se auch noch,...#6 

Perti,...Barsche sind echt schöne Tiere.


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Tolle Barsche !!!!!

Die will ich auch, aber erst wenn sie abgelaicht haben und sich vollgefressen haben.

Sven


----------



## Drag (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Mit was angelt ihr jetzt auf die Barsche?
Nach der neuen RLP-Verordnung darf man nicht mit Knstködern angeln ,solange die Räuber laichen. 
Das ist irrgendwie verwirrend, denn der hecht hat   schon seit dem 1.02 schonzeit und zander  hat erst ab dem  April. Tja und es heißt ja ,dass man jetzt nicht mit den Kunstködern angeln kann und das man nicht gezielt auf Fische angeln darf die  in der Schonzeit sind. Ja jetztd arf man mit Köfi angeln und kunstköder nicht 
Dabei hat der barsch gar keine schonzeit.

Sry für den verwirrten Text aber ich hoffe mal das ihr mir hier raushelfen könnt, denn ich würde gerne mal angeln gehen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

@ Drag : Nen fetter tauwurm ist auch nen toller Barsch Köder ...

Und den kann man auch aktiv fischen .


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Geiler barsch,nen Tauwurm ist vorzüglich wenn man ihn zupft,da gabs mal ein artkiel in der Blinker


----------



## fantazia (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Drag schrieb:


> Mit was angelt ihr jetzt auf die Barsche?
> Nach der neuen RLP-Verordnung darf man nicht mit Knstködern angeln ,solange die Räuber laichen.
> Das ist irrgendwie verwirrend, denn der hecht hat   schon seit dem 1.02 schonzeit und zander  hat erst ab dem  April. Tja und es heißt ja ,dass man jetzt nicht mit den Kunstködern angeln kann und das man nicht gezielt auf Fische angeln darf die  in der Schonzeit sind. Ja jetztd arf man mit Köfi angeln und kunstköder nicht
> Dabei hat der barsch gar keine schonzeit.
> ...


hier bei uns darfste immer mit kunstködern angeln soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Drag (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Also ich weis das im Rheind as 100% verboten ist aber bei mir im Verein gelten die normalen Regeln für RLP.
Und ich kenne die alten ,wo man eigentlich während der Schonzeit mit dem Kunstköder angeln darf aber einer sagt mir das die jetzt geändert wurden und man es doch nicht darf.
|uhoh:


----------



## fantazia (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

wohne in schleswig-holstein.
vllt sind die regeln hier auch anders.
also ich habe davon noch nie was gehört
und gesagt hat auch noch nie jemand was
wenn man in der hechtschonzeit oder zanderschonzeit
auf barsch mit kunstködern angelt.


----------



## honeybee (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hier ein paar Mittagspausenbarsche von heute....


----------



## rotauge88 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

schöne fische #6 
barsche gehen gut im moment


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

hatte heute beim hechtblinkern 2 schöne barsche als beifang-beide um die 30cm


----------



## Achmin (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hallo, 
ich hatte heute meinen ersten Barsch in diesem Jahr.
Der war vielleicht 15cm lang.

Ich verstehe es nicht.
Ich war bestimmt schon zehn mal los auf Barsch.
Mit fast allem: kleiner Wobbler, Gummifisch, etc. und natürlich mit meinem Lieblingsköder auf Barsch, dem Mepps Black Fury 3.

Der Fisch hat dann auch auf den Fury gebissen, d. h. ich habe den Fisch unter dem Maul gehakt.

Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt. Das Wasser ist lange warm genug. Aber ich sehe auch irgendwie bei uns in Nordhessen immer noch keine Bewegung im Wasser.Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit haben die Barsche schon fleißig an der Oberfläche geraubt.,

Jetzt sieht man das kaum bei uns. Auch kleine Barsche verfolgen den Spinner nicht, wie das sonst war.

Hat denn der Sch...kormoran alles gefressen.
Es kommt mir grad so vor, als wäre das Wasser fischleer.

Sag doch mal einer, ob es ihm genauso geht wie mir (wein).
MfG Armin


----------



## honeybee (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hallo Armin

Ja, das mit den Barschen ist manchmal so ne Sache. Heute lief es bei mir auch nicht so sonderlich gut. So richtig gute waren leider nicht dabei.....dafür aber viele. 
Es ist hier momentan echt schwierig, einen Schwarm zu finden.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri Jana, die Barschlis sehen echt gut aus. #6 

Ich werds morgen vielleicht auf Barsch probieren.


----------



## b&z_hunter (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Allso bei uns am Oder-Spree-Kanal beißen die gestreiften auch noch nicht so richtig.
Das ändert sich von Jahr zu finde ich.
Nicht mal die Kleinen!
Ein paar Nachläufer und das alles ganz dicht am Ufer.;+


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Bei uns beißen die Barsche im Moment garnicht.
Ich denke das es daran liegt ,das  der Kanal in dem ich auf Barsch gehe einfach zu klar geworden ist,durch den fehlenden Regen.


----------



## The Driver (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

@Achim: wo kommsten her? ich wohn auf der Ecke von Borken. kann es nur bestätigen: die barsche machen sich in nordhessen verdammt rar im  moment!


----------



## surfer93 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

ich war gestern mit meinem vater nachtangeln auf aal... er fing als beifang 3 barsche zwischen 30 und 35cm


----------



## Achmin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

@The driver
Komme aus Eschwege.


----------



## TrophyBass (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Muss hier mal eben meiner riesen freude über meinen ersten       30cm Barsch überhaupt in meinem leben jedem hier auf die nase binden. 
Die Elbe hat doch ein paar gute Barsche zu bieten. Vor allem hab ich jetzt die richtige stelle gefunden.

Dickes Petri allen Barschjägern


----------



## honeybee (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

War heute 1,5 Stunde los und konnte 16 gestreifte dem Wasser entlocken.

Hier mal 2 von der ganzen Truppe. Hatten fast alle die gleiche größe plus minus 2-3 cm

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/1831/img3776lu3.jpg

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/4875/img3777jd1.jpg


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Nette Tierchen Jana! Petri sag ich da mal! =)


----------



## Felix 1969 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri Jana!
Sehr schöne Barsche#6


----------



## sgemanu (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

hallo,

ich angele erst seit kurzem gezielt auf barsch, allerdings beißen die noch nich so wie ich will (3 bei ca. 7 ma angeln). jetzt wollt ich von euch wissen, was so die besten plätze sind, welche köder am besten gehn und welche technik ihr bevorzugt.

achso, im moment angel ich an einer stelle die rechts und links bäume hat, im wasser verkrautet is (bis auf einen ca. 4m langen streifen) und nach 2-3 m tief abfällt (von knöcheltiefe auf 2-2,5m)und dann wieder steigt.

gewässer ist der main

danke im voraus
sgemanu


----------



## honeybee (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hier mal wieder 2 von Heute

http://img179.*ih.us/img179/5449/img3793cv4.jpg


http://img440.*ih.us/img440/2892/img3795qa0.jpg


----------



## Gorcky (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Mensch Mensch... Petri! #r  Auch sehr schöne Färbung!


----------



## Birger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Auch sehr schöne Färbung!



Vor allem der Fingernägel .


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

schöne Fotos - tolle Barsche!


----------



## Mike85 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Die Fingernägel find ich auch klasse...da möchte man doch glatt sehen wir der Rest aussieht..:m

Klasse Barsche und dazu noch so viele in letzter Zeit...Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Die Fingernägel find ich auch klasse...da möchte man doch glatt sehen wir der Rest aussieht..:m
> 
> Klasse Barsche und dazu noch so viele in letzter Zeit...Glückwunsch!!


Wär sicher mal nen versuch wert ja:q (hoffentlich liest Frauchen morgen nicht mit)


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hrhr, ich dachte erst das wären Schuppen von dem Barsch... *duck* 
(bitte nicht hauen!!!)

flo


----------



## Gorcky (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Birger schrieb:


> Vor allem der Fingernägel .


Nicht zu verarchten natürlich!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

schöne Barsche..ordentliche Größe vor allem..davon kann ich hier nur Träumen  30 cm ist schon ne Seltenheit *den Rhein vermiss*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

war heute von 6-11h lmit nen spinner los

ergebnis= ca. 15 kleinere barsche und einen richtig guten von 38cm:vik:


----------



## Gorcky (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

War auch gestern abend los und habe auch einen 38 cm, ein 29 cm und so ca. 10 kleinere fangen können!!:vik: Alles innerhalb von einer 3/4 Stunde,danach nix mehr!!:g


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Nette barsche denoch sind meine größer ich haben den ultimativen trick

ich erwichte 2 barsche der eine 49 cm  4.8 pfund un einen 53 mit 5 pfund:m

jetzt bewerb ich mich beim blinker


----------



## Gorcky (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Barschiboy schrieb:


> Nette barsche denoch sind meine größer ich haben den ultimativen trick
> 
> ich erwichte 2 barsche der eine 49 cm 4.8 pfund un einen 53 mit 5 pfund:m
> 
> jetzt bewerb ich mich beim blinker


 
Bor wat?? Was war das denn für ´ne Sternstunde hmm???:m *neid*


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

mir ware auf rotauge raus un habe angfüttert und ann kam so en schwrm vorbei so 4 m lang ich un mein kumpel ware vor schreck stehn gebliebe 
und dann hab ich einen schwarzen twister wie ein krebs übern Grund hüpfen lassen und ja dannwaren sie dran


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hab entmüllt und alles OT - Gelaber hierher verschoben.


----------



## MatzeMatze (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

War heute auch mal Barschangel bei uns inne ems fängt man eigentlich nur kleine, doch heute habe ich nen anständigen 35 gefangen das geht doch oder???? GEbissen hatter auf nen kleinen spinner.


----------



## holle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

mensch jana! schöne barschlis! |bigeyes

ich muss unbedingt mal bei euch vorbeikommen.

bin, da hier zur zeit auf grössere wobbler nichts geht, in letzter zeit öfter mit den minis an der elbe (also spass-tackle) und hoffe ja auf nen 30+ barsch, aber irgendwie wollen die nich so. 

das sind die fotomodelle von freitag.

http://img457.*ih.us/img457/5747/alleqe6.jpg

die kleinen machen schon spass, aber ich brauch echt mal wieder nen kämpfer an der rute... muss mal schauen ob ich jemand überredet bekomme mit zur bleiloch zu kommen.


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri Holle zu den gestreiften. War ja ne ordentliche Strecke....:m

Gestern hatte ich nur ne halbe Stunde in etwa und konnte den gestreiften mal kurz ans Land befördern...







Heute lief es vom Boot aus zwar auch gut, aber die großen waren einfach nicht ausfindig zu machen....
Eric und ich konnten einige dieser größe ins Boot befördern.





Ein paar kleinere, aber sehr hungrige gabs noch obendrauf....


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri an alle. Ihr macht mich richtig neidisch. :c
Der See wo ich fische ist wie ausgestorben.  #q


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Mensch Jana, du machst ja ganz schön schwere Jigs ran, oder irre ich da? Warum das? Und stört das die Barsche bei euch gar nicht?


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Mensch Jana, du machst ja ganz schön schwere Jigs ran, oder irre ich da? Warum das? Und stört das die Barsche bei euch gar nicht?



14g waren das. Normal nehme ich meist 10g, aber die Fische standen heute recht tief (7m bis 13m) und so wechselte ich auf schwerere Köpfe, um bei den Windböen besseren Köderkontakt zu haben.....
Die Barsche stört das nicht wirklich. Im Winter, wenns dann noch tiefer geht, kommen 18g bis 21g ran....

Dieser, nicht mehr schön anzusehende Hecht stand in 12m gedrückt am Grund.....Die Sonne hat sie heute alle etwas irritiert|supergri


----------



## holle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

alter falter.... der hat ja nen fetten biss abbekommen...|bigeyes


jetzt ist mein drang euch zu besuchen noch stärker :z


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



holle schrieb:


> alter falter.... der hat ja nen fetten biss abbekommen...|bigeyes



Jo, nicht schlecht....der Hecht hatte 67......so zum Vergleich mal, wie groß der andere gewesen sein muss....|supergri


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

den haben bestimmt die Barsche angefressen


----------



## holle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

genau, die metrigen bleiloch-säbelzahnbarsche |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## honeybee (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Mal wieder was vom heutigen Tag

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/8214/img3814jl7.jpg
http://img252.*ih.us/img252/2256/img3815se4.jpg
http://img252.*ih.us/img252/5938/img3816yg0.jpg
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/7622/img3817ye9.jpg


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Honey mal wieder top, sieht gut aus, nicht nur der Fang, sondern sogar deine Nägel |bigeyes


----------



## Dorschi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Feine Bilders wieder Jana! Petri heil!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Mal wieder top Barsche jana


----------



## andreas0815 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

_*Hallo,*_

|schild-g zu deinen beiden prachtkerlen...........#6

.....................da kann man ja neidisch werden!!!!!!!!!!


_______________________________

Das Wichtigste beim Angeln sind lange Arme, damit man auch zeigen kann, wie groß der Fisch war..............





....................................Gruß Andreas


----------



## Raubfischfreak (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

da hast du ja nen schönen fang gelandet! petri:vik:


----------



## honeybee (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Und hier mal wieder ein Gummibarsch. Gefangen auf Relax Killer Shad

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/672/img3828bs7.jpg


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri Jana #6

Ich werd nachher vielleicht auch noch mal los.


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

petri zu dem schönen barsch.
sowas möcht ich auch mal wieder fangen...


----------



## Raabiat (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hallo Jana,
ich staune immer wieder|rolleyes

über deine schönen Fingernägel |bigeyes:q:q

und die Barsche sind auch sehr ansehnlich 
am besten gefallen mir Barsche in der Grösse an einer feinen Rute mit schmalem Blank. An meiner P&M Spec. Dropshot ist das ein mordsspass so schöne Barsche im klaren Wasser zu drillen#6


----------



## honeybee (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Soderle.....trotz Affenhitze geht was #6

1. Wurf war gleich ein 35iger

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/218/img3833xp8.jpg

Gefolgt von ein paar dieser Größe und 4 oder 5 Schniepeln

http://img262.*ih.us/img262/6137/img3834ou9.jpg

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/2121/img3835go1.jpg


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petrie Heil zu den schönen Barschen!
ich will auch mal nur einen von solch einer größe fangen...|supergri

Christian


----------



## arn0r (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Petrie Heil zu den schönen Barschen!
> ich will auch mal nur einen von solch einer größe fangen...|supergri
> 
> Christian



oder wenigstens mal regelmäßig welche fangen, in meinem hausgewässer sind die barsche wie ausgestorben, fange sie nur noch ab und zu als beifang beim hechtangeln, gezielt auf barsch fange ich in 5-6 stunden vielleicht 2 kleine barsche oder auch garkeinen. noch vor ein paar jahren war massig barsch vorhanden |kopfkrat
hätt auch gern so ein gewässer in dem man regelmäßig gute oder wenigstens kleine barsche fangen könnte, und dann mit kleinen wobblern:l

der große plöner see ist zwar nur 30 min fahrt weg, weiss aber nicht, ob ich mich da rantrauen kann, habe bisher nur in kleineren seen und flüssen geangelt, ich bezweifle, dass ich die barsche dort als nicht-ortskundiger finden würde |rolleyes

petri zu den schönen barschen:m


----------



## holle (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

@ jana

na petri wiedermal! 
bist auch barschifiziert? :q
bei mir gehen momentan nur kleine bis mittlere...#c

@ arn0r

wenn du kleine barsche auf miniwobbler fangen willst kann ich dir nur die elbe empfehlen. haufenweise kleine da, ab und an ein grösserer oder auch nen döbel oder hecht. 

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/3022/369et4.th.jpg


----------



## holle (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

und noch paar aus dresden


http://img375.*ih.us/img375/2679/alle18072007ib1.jpg


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Wann beißen sie denn momentan und worauf Holger? Also eher kleiner Wobble, wie man sieht... und Farben egal, oder? Gehst du früh oder abends? Mal sehen, ob ich Sonntag mal wieder dazu komme...


----------



## holle (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

ich geh meist eine stunde vor sonnenaufgang los. bei der hitze ists abends zu warm vom  aufladen über den tag. 
wenn du böcke hast können wir sonntag früh mal zusammen barscheln. 
meine eigenbau-minis in blau-weiss gehen zur zeit am besten. rapala cd in bafo und vims in rot-orange geht auch, aber nicht so gut wie die eigenbauten


----------



## honeybee (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri Holger

Waren gestern vom Boot aus unterwegs und konnten an die 60 gestachelte verhaften. Allerdings nix großes dabei gewesen. DEie meisten waren zwischen 25 und 32cm....
Standen auch ziemlich tief die Gesellen bei 9 bis 12m

Heute Mittag bin ich dann nochmal vom Ufer aus los, da es gestern gigantisch gut auf eine Farbe ging und wollte das eben nochmal testen, ob es doch nicht nur abhängig vom Tag war.

Hier ein paar von heute....aber auch wieder keine Riesen dabei

http://img170.*ih.us/img170/8926/img3845vt5.jpg
http://img170.*ih.us/img170/1981/img3846go7.jpg
http://img122.*ih.us/img122/1905/img3848gi5.jpg
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/4792/img3849rc7.jpg


----------



## holle (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

na petri! 60! ? #r

war die farbe grün mit rotem glitter?

bei uns kann man von solchen tiefen nur träumen. 
die verziehen sich halt wenns zu warm wird... aber die dann in der elbe zu finden ist echt ne sache für sich...


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ach Gott "nur 25- 32cm"- bin ich gerade im falschen Film @ honeybee? Aber, wenn man dann so regelmäßig in solchen Stückzahlen wie bei euch fängt, dann wirds wohl auch zur "Gewohnheit"  ...


----------



## honeybee (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



holle schrieb:


> war die farbe grün mit rotem glitter?



Ne Holger......war die unterste Farbe von den beiden zerfledderten
http://img170.*ih.us/img170/7966/img3844ue5.jpg

@Anglermeister....ich kann doch auch nix dafür |supergri


----------



## holle (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

nette farbe 

irgendwas wie grünlastiges motoroilgreenflakesilverglitter :q

wegen solchen fehlenden schwänzen bin ich beim barscheln bischen von turbotails und kopytos weg und eher auf dem wobblerfilm (jedenfalls an der elbe). 
allerdings funzt die wobblerei bei euren tiefen wohl eher nicht. |kopfkrat
na dann mal weiterhin nen grünen barschdaumen. und ich hoffe demnächst mal bei euch mitzubarscheln. muss nur mal noch den rene überreden. :m


----------



## J-son (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hi,

einen 32er hatte ich auch heute, hatte aber leider keinen wirklichen Spass damit...erstens hat er auf mein Hechtgeschirr gebissen und zweitens musste ich ihn in die Küche tragen, da der Haken so ungünstig sass. 
Gebissen hat er auf einen dunkelblauen 7er Jenzi-Shad, mit 20g-Jig.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## *Homer* (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hallo erst mal alle zusammen.... ich hab da ma ne ziemliche Gummifisch-anfänger-frage..und zwar: wie weit muss den der Haken im Fisch sein ? an der Schwanzflosse...in der Mitte vom Rücken..ich hab keine ahnung weil alles was anneres sagen...also ich freu mich auf eure Antworten! mfg *homer*


----------



## don_king (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

In der Mitte vom Rücken! #h


----------



## holle (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

in der mitte vom rücken wäre im ersten drittel vom gesamtköder gesehen. ist zu weit vorn, es sei denn man nimmt nen angstdrilling dazu.


also bei einzelhaken eher in der mitte des köders.


----------



## don_king (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Davon bin ich mal ausgegangen!
Also: In der Mitte vom Rücken des Gummifisches!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Waren gestern vom Boot aus unterwegs und konnten an die 60 gestachelte verhaften. Allerdings nix großes dabei gewesen. DEie meisten waren zwischen 25 und 32cm....


Dickes Petri, immerhin: Verhungern kannste damit nicht mehr! :m


----------



## honeybee (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, immerhin: Verhungern kannste damit nicht mehr! :m



Stimmt, denn es gab Buletten und Wiener :q....aber nicht vom Barsch


----------



## bacalo (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

#h,

Mensch Honeybee, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, haben deine/eure gestreiften Raubritter einen gesunden Appetit.

Hier bei uns isses eher der Beißreflex, den die Barsche derzeit an den Haken "heften". 
Wenn, dann hängt ER knapp hinter die Lippe; egal ob GuFi (nur kleine Größen - bei n` 7er brauchste schon n´ Angstdrilli,) oder n´ 3er Mepps.

Irgendwie seltsam, gerade bei diesem Raubritter.
Ist er doch mein "Seismograph" für das "Na, da schau her, s´ geht was heut´"


Schönen Abend noch - CIAO

Peter


----------



## tobi90 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

War gestern morgens und kurz abends mit meinem Onkel ma los und die Barsche haben sehr gut gebissen :

Morgens ( von 9 bis 13 uhr ) hatten wir 10 Barsche von klein (25cm) bis zu einem großem (38cm) und dazu noch einen haufen Schniepel !   Köder war auf fast ausschließlich aglia 4er und 5er spinner und ein paar gingen noch auf Storm Gummifische (Barsch)

Abends dann in den ersten 5 min    ein 35er und 37er und man sah die ganz großen rauben, aber leider nur noch kleinere dann gekriegt!   Wieder alles auf gr (4 +5 ) Spinner !

Bilder ham wir leider nicht gemacht - keine Cam bei gehabt! 

Aber im Moment beißen die Barsche ganz gut - also geht los ^^|supergri


----------



## Nordangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Konnte vorhin an einem kleiner Wehr einen 35er beim ersten Wurf überlisten. 2 weitere Würfe ergaben auch Biss. Doch die Barsche konnten sich losschüttteln.
Köder war ein Minitwister in weiß 5 cm lang an einem 2 gr. Jigkopf.

Sven


----------



## Walstipper (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Sagmal Honeybee, an welchem Gewässer fischst du denn so gut Barsch? Kannst du mal´n paar kleine Daten oder was dir halt so einfällt über das Gewässer sagen?


----------



## honeybee (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Sagmal Honeybee, an welchem Gewässer fischst du denn so gut Barsch? Kannst du mal´n paar kleine Daten oder was dir halt so einfällt über das Gewässer sagen?



 Such mal bei Google nach der größten Talsperre Deutschlands...


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

jana wir sehen uns am 10.08 zur SMS *freu*


----------



## honeybee (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> jana wir sehen uns am 10.08 zur SMS *freu*



Feinstens....kommst da mal hier vorbei?


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

oh das weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich das schaff. aber ich weiss, das ich meine ruten daheim lass, nachdem meine reiserute letztes jahr versenkt wurde


----------



## Walstipper (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Such mal bei Google nach der größten Talsperre Deutschlands...


 
Habe schon bevor ich den Post hier geschrieben hab nach Bleilochtalsperre gegoogled und Wiki aufgemacht. Nachdem ich erfolglos gelesen hatte und keinen weiteren Google-Link mehr anklickte schrieb ich Obiges hier im Ab wohl aus Faulheit |schlaf:. 

Werd dann mal weiter schauen.


----------



## Norweginer (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ich befische die Bleilochtalsperre und kann nur sagen,es hämmert barschmässig!30 Stück pro Tag sind momentan normal,die meisten sind zwar keine Riesen aber einige haben dennoch Essgröße.Werde mal in den nächsten Tagen Bilder der Barschstrecken reinstellen.Köder sind kleine Kopytos,ein echter Tip sind die kleinen Iron Claw Gummies in rot und nicht zu vergessen mein geliebter goldener 5-er Mepps.
Gruss Norwegianer


----------



## honeybee (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Norwegianer schrieb:


> Ich befische die Bleilochtalsperre und kann nur sagen,es hämmert barschmässig!30 Stück pro Tag sind momentan normal,die meisten sind zwar keine Riesen aber einige haben dennoch Essgröße.Werde mal in den nächsten Tagen Bilder der Barschstrecken reinstellen.Köder sind kleine Kopytos,ein echter Tip sind die kleinen Iron Claw Gummies in rot und nicht zu vergessen mein geliebter goldener 5-er Mepps.
> Gruss Norwegianer



Rot geht hier unten wiederrum gar nicht so doll.
Harra habt ihr allerdings auch etwas trüberes Wasser, als hier unten in der Saalburger Ecke.

Fänging sind hier momentan Brauntöne von den Kopytos 7cm und 8cm und von den Killer Shad´s.
Spinner dann hier wiederrum Silbernes Blatt, wahlweise Silber-reflex.


----------



## Norweginer (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Also im Moment bin ich weniger in Harra(is wirklich sehr trüb zur Zeit),eher so zwischen Lemnitzhammer und Heinrichstein.Werd aber auch mal in den nächsten Tagen mein Boot in der Wetterabucht zu Wasser lassen und mal deine Tips ausprobieren.


----------



## holle (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

endlich ging in der elbe ausser den tausenden kleinen auch mal wieder was über 30.

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/9741/11bdmt8.jpg

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/8909/14baw6.jpg

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/3125/12bdayb4.jpg

@ jana

hab mit rene gequatscht, wird irgendwann ende august anfang september. lass noch paar gute für uns drin


----------



## dorschfisher (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

mein größter barsch 40cm


----------



## holle (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> mein größter barsch 40cm



;+   aha, hmmmm.... soso... na dann...


----------



## angelpfeife (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Von solchen fängen träum ich Nachts. Bei uns sin barsche ab 30cm un höher ne Seltenhet.
Beim Gummifischeln fängsch wen du glück hasch einen mit 20cm.


----------



## dorschfisher (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

mit welcher größe eurer spinner fangt ihr die barsche 
und wie sehen die aus???


----------



## fantazia (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

mepps aglia long (rainbow) grösse 3-5.


----------



## holle (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

hab mal wieder was beizutragen. 
34, 35, 32 waren die besten des heutigen tages. waren zu zweit unterwegs, jeder ca 15 barsche, durchschnitt 20-25 cm.


http://img338.*ih.us/img338/733/343532nq8.jpg


----------



## Waagemann (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

War heute mal an einem neuen Gewässer und zwar an einem kleinen ´Graben und hat auch gut funktioniert werde es nun des öfteren mal probieren!

http://img264.*ih.us/img264/5439/pict2043mf0.jpg

mfg waagemann


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> mepps aglia long (rainbow) grösse 3-5.



...ist auch mein Favorit auf dem Kleinen Plöner See. Derzeit geht dort richtig die Post ab!


----------



## fantazia (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

fische mit ihm im grossen eutiner see.sind ja fast nachbarn#h.
hier läuft es dies jahr ziemlich schlecht mit den grossen barschen.
konnte nur paar kleinere beim hechtfischen fangen.
hier 2 davon.bissen auch beide auf mepps aglia long (rainbow) grösse 3.

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/66/imgp0259so2.jpg

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/4164/imgp0269wx2.jpg


----------



## holle (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

na pöööötri!

war heute auch mal wieder barscheln und hier ist der beste von heute. glatte 40. 

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/3690/b40eraw7.jpg


----------



## honeybee (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Dicke Petri an die Barschjäger....

Wir habe heute auch mal dick zugeschlagen......siehe hier


----------



## holle (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

mit deinen mengen an dickbarsch kann ich nicht mithalten. :q

aber 30er machen auch spass 

drum war ich heut mal kurz und konnte 2 überreden. 

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/990/123barschik2.jpg


----------



## Gorcky (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



holle schrieb:


> mit deinen mengen an dickbarsch kann ich nicht mithalten. :q
> 
> aber 30er machen auch spass
> 
> ...


 
Eigenbau? Ja,ne??

Sehr dickes Petri!!:vik:


----------



## holle (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

yupp, eigenbau |supergri danke


----------



## Gorcky (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



holle schrieb:


> yupp, eigenbau |supergri danke


 

Werde mich im Herbst diesen Jahres auch mal an Selbstbauten probieren,mal schauen wie es klappen wird! Muss aber ein tolles Gefühl sein!!


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

So hier mal von heute ein schöner...waren insgesamt nur 3 Barsche und 2 Hechte...aber der ist ein richtiger Kampfritter..er hatte ne Verletzung auf beiden Seiten in der Mitte..scheint aber nicht von einem Hecht gewesen zu sein...


----------



## holle (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

pötri!

hab auch wieder nen dicken.
hier mal der 41er von gestern.

http://img187.*ih.us/img187/5558/41eryo5.jpg


----------



## Gorcky (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



holle schrieb:


> pötri!
> 
> hab auch wieder nen dicken.
> hier mal der 41er von gestern.
> ...


 

Bor,was für ein Brummer!!! Sehr sehr schön. Petri! *neidischwerd*


----------



## Seld (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Moin|wavey:

habe letzte Woche ein Prachtexemplar von Barsch erwischt.










Gruß Seld


----------



## florianparske (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Kann auch mal etwas dazu beitragen,
War eben an unserem kleinem Forellenflüsschen.
An der Stelle, wo ich immer schöne Barsche fange.

Der hier hatte ca. 30cm und war der größte von 6, die zwischen 18cm und 27cm waren.






Gruß
Florian


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

So, dann möchte ich auch auch mal ein Bildchen zeigen auf dem ein 45er wieder schwimmen darf... |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri allen Barschfängern.....scheint ja jetzt ordentlich was zu gehen



> Es war ein Barsch, und er war so groß wie eine karierte Mütze, zudem noch olivgrün mit dunklen Streifen.
> 
> Er trug seine roten Flossen wie ein Kampfbanner und sein Rücken glich dem eines Stiers.
> 
> ...



Aus: Wie ich den Fischen begegnete von Ota Pavel


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

So, dieser 37er vom Freitag musste mit!   #w|smash:

Köder hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Promachos (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hallo!

Statt Fangmeldung eine Frage: Hab gestern an einem im Wasser liegenden Kahn geangelt und ständig mitansehen müssen, wie schöne Barsche meinem Gufi (verschiedene Größen und Farben) gefolgt sind, ohne anzubeißen. Heißt das, dass ich beim Gufi-Angeln grundsätzlich was falsch mache und deshalb auch keine Zander fangen kann, oder ist das Verhalten für Barsche normal?

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

...das ist eine interessante Frage...
...kann man schwer sagen...
...wenn Du Ende Oktober in Ostfriesland gewesen bist wissen wir mehr...:g
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Promachos (15. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...das ist eine interessante Frage...
> ...kann man schwer sagen...
> ...wenn Du Ende Oktober in Ostfriesland gewesen bist wissen wir mehr...:g
> ...gruß Stefan...



Hallo Stefan,

eigentlich wollte ich so lange nicht warten. Aber spätestens dann werden wir es wissen. Ich würde mich freuen, dich dort persönlich kennen zu lernen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*






auf boilie beim einholen!


----------



## The Driver (15. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

ganz normal bei barschen! erleb ich oft. barsche haben eine art gruppen-fressverhalten! entweder fressen alle oder keiner, und dann gibts nur neugierige nachläufer.
hechte sind da anders. manche haben hunger und beissen, andere eben nicht.
was zander betrifft: ich denke mal die zander liegen in ihrem verhalten irgendwo dazwischen. tauchen auch oft in rudeln auf oder halt als einzelgänger!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ich war heute auch Spinnfischen ..hatte auf dem Mittag 3 Barsche allle 25+ . Ich hatte es eigendlich auf Hechte abgesehen und somit war auch der Spinner recht groß (Größe 5)


----------



## NorbertF (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Heute habe ich einen richtig dicken Moppelbarsch fangen können.
Er biss auf einen Turbotail Größe E in der Farbe Kaulbarsch. Bestimmt 40 Meter weit draussen und in ca. 20 Meter Tiefe.
Dementsprechend war er nach dem guten Drill mit vielen Kopfstössen recht schlapp.
Auf ein Selbstauslöserfoto hab ich daher verzichtet, nur eins beim Releasen gemacht. Hat eh ne Weile gedauert bis er wieder fit war.
Der Barsch war ca 44 oder 45cm lang (länger als 2 meiner Handspannen).


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri zum Genialen Barsch, Norbert. :m

Ihr habt aber sehr klares Wasser. #6


----------



## NorbertF (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ja das hör ich ganz oft, stimmt auch. Macht das Spinnfischen auch nicht grad leichter


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Macht das Spinnfischen auch nicht grad leichter


 
Wenn man mit solch einem Barsch belohnt wird, das ist doch geil. :vik:


----------



## NorbertF (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Bin gespannt was unser Vorstand und unser Gewässerwart dazu sagen, die haben bei meinem 35er letztens schon gestaunt weil schon 10 Jahre keine gescheiten Barsche mehr gefangen wurden. Die denken grad über Besatz nach  Ich glaub das können sie sein lassen.


----------



## profifischer (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri, alle Barsche über 35 sind schön und machen auch schon Spaß. Schönes Gewässer. Die Blechpeitsche kann Wunder verbringen:q.
mfg Manuel


----------



## holle (17. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

und zurück zum thema :q

45er von heute 

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/6214/b45erjy2.jpg


----------



## profifischer (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

schöner Fisch:l:l:k:k


----------



## sevone (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

heute morgen, 09:45 torfstich neu hönow
ein barsch 33cm auf einen eigentlich für hecht gedachten, schwimmenden 100er arnaud.
den fisch wird sich meine oma heut zum abend schmecken lassen.


----------



## honeybee (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hier passen Sie wohl auch ganz gut rein,,,,

41cm
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/5753/img3988kn4.jpg

und gleich danach noch ein 40iger

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/3967/img3989on9.jpg


----------



## holle (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

rööööspect! petri mal wieder :q 
da sind wir jetzt wohl nicht mehr zusammen auf der nummer 6... #d  :g


----------



## moped (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri Heil Jana,

wieder einmal großartige Barsche!!! Mir sind gestern die kleinen Geschwister von Deinen untergekommen, aber für unsere Verhältnisse auch schon schöne Fische!

Einmal 25-30cm und einmal exakt 30cm:






Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Promachos (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Einer von gestern. Mit 21 cm nichts besonderes, aber mein erster auf Cycada. Hatte bisher noch nie auch nur einen Biss auf die Dinger.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## honeybee (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hier ein 43iger von heute....gebissen auf Kopyto 4" in perl-schwarz

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/987/img4002zw4.jpg


----------



## holle (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

die jana hat sich aber verändert...|bigeyes
                                                                   :q


petri zum dicken! :vik:


ps: but,
    you can get it if you really want


----------



## honeybee (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



holle schrieb:


> die jana hat sich aber verändert...|bigeyes
> :q



Naja, ich habe Ingolf heute mal den Vortritt gelassen, nett wie ich bin |krach:|supergri


----------



## Köhlerkönig (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Petri zum dicken "Klopfer", Jana bzw Ingolf |supergri

Den haste dir auch verdient wo du Montag doch Arbeiten mußtest und wir Angeln waren.


----------



## honeybee (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Köhlerkönig schrieb:


> Den haste dir auch verdient wo du Montag doch Arbeiten mußtest und wir Angeln waren.



Nicht so viel Mitleid bitte |supergri


----------



## Köhlerkönig (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nicht so viel Mitleid bitte |supergri



Du bist ja *HART |supergri
*


----------



## honeybee (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Köhlerkönig schrieb:


> Du bist ja *HART |supergri
> *



Was ist braun und läßt sich drehen? :vik:


----------



## Köhlerkönig (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was ist braun und läßt sich drehen? :vik:


|good:

Oder " Was kommt bei Nacht und Nebel " ??????????|supergri|supergri|supergri


Armer INGOLF |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Beim Zanderfischen gab es heute wiedermal einen Barschbeifang, mit genau 39cm kein Riese, aber doch ein schöner über den man sich freut 
Sogar sehr wenn ich ehrlich bin. Im Moment stehen sie wohl tief, der hat in über 20 Meter gebissen, ich hatte einen 40g Bleikopf(!) drauf um überhaupt weit genug werfen zu können. Voll genommen.


----------



## Drag (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

So wird es gemacht :q


----------



## jaeger (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Der rutscht Dir doch gerade aus Versehen aus der Hand beim Foto machen.#6


----------



## zanderfan1987 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Lukas bist du das.


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Beim Zanderfischen gab es heute wiedermal einen Barschbeifang, mit genau 39cm kein Riese, aber doch ein schöner über den man sich freut



Bei mir an der Lahn/Gießen ist das ein kapitaler Bursche.

Petri zu dem Stachelritter#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

ehm...gibt es schon einen barsch thread 2008?|supergri


----------



## Angler25 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Das sind zwei gute Prachtexemplare!
Weiterin Petri Heil!


----------



## The Driver (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

@Johnnie Walker:

wenn ich dieses jahr schon nen schönen barsch gefangen hätte, dann hätt ich wie letztes jahr auch dieses jahr wieder einen neuen barsch-thread eröffnet....
kann aber auch jeder andere hier machen... sind doch alle des schreibens mächtig, oder?


----------



## smudeo01 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

wer will denn schon nen barsch??? #c


----------



## King Wetzel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Barsch Angler


----------



## eddyguru (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



smudeo01 schrieb:


> wer will denn schon nen barsch??? #c


 

|gr:Ne ganze menge Leute hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126658&highlight=barschf%E4nge+2008


----------



## holle (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



smudeo01 schrieb:


> wer will denn schon nen barsch??? #c



du scheinbar nicht. also steck dir so nen kommentar.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

quote=smudeo01;2336506]wer will denn schon nen barsch??? #c[/quote]

Nen Barsch aus 2007 will wohl keiner mehr - ausser den ****** die solche Fragen stellen... |uhoh:


----------



## smudeo01 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

langsam leute.immer ruhig bleiben. war ein scherz an den driver... 

regt euch nicht immer so künstlich auf


----------

